# Lobster Roach Tank Query?....



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a spare 3ft fish tank and im lookin to start breedin Lobster Roaches. I breed Dubias in a 2ft tank with no problems.

My query is, what kind of lid should i put on the tank, ive got one of those rubbish plastic fish tank hoods. I have read that they need a lot of ventilation, so just wonderin wot everyone else had or wot u think i shud put on it.

And are Lobsters like Dubias - As in Dubias like darkness, do Lobsters too?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah they like the dark so put a load of egg carton in. They do need ventilation, put 2 inches of vaseline all the way round near the top, they won't be able to climb past it. Just in case they ever get past it you could have some sort of netting over the top. I have a fine fly screen over my tub fastened with velcro


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Alrite cheers mate


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

just ordered 100 lobsters, fingers crossed their as easy to breed as the dubias :lol2:


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

Lobsters are very easy to breed and if you put vaseline around the inside of the top (2 inches as stated) you don't need a lid.

Then just keep them nice and warm with plenty of food and nature does the rest.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Mantis World said:


> Lobsters are very easy to breed and if you put vaseline around the inside of the top (2 inches as stated) you don't need a lid.
> 
> Then just keep them nice and warm with plenty of food and nature does the rest.


 
Cheers for the advice, are you milkie13 by any chance?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep lobsters in an exo terra with a red heat lamp. I have a snake hide, logs, fake plants the lot in there. On the floor I have som horticultural sphagnum moss with dead leaves like a woodland floor effect. Mine are breeding like crazy and some are as big as your thumb. I even have at least one pure white one. I love my lobster roaches. Sadly, the beardie and chameleon don't so it looks like I have pet lobster roaches.:whistling2:
Still I like to watch them which is nice.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I keep lobsters in an exo terra with a red heat lamp. I have a snake hide, logs, fake plants the lot in there. On the floor I have som horticultural sphagnum moss with dead leaves like a woodland floor effect. Mine are breeding like crazy and some are as big as your thumb. *I even have at least one pure white one.* I love my lobster roaches. Sadly, the beardie and chameleon don't so it looks like I have pet lobster roaches.:whistling2:
> Still I like to watch them which is nice.


the white ones are ones that have freshly molted . they will darken up like the rest .


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

negri21 said:


> the white ones are ones that have freshly molted . they will darken up like the rest .


 Ahh well I have learned summat today. I still like them as ornamental pets though.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Ahh well I have learned summat today. I still like them as ornamental pets though.



yea they are nice . wont take long to over run your exo though if your not feeding them off


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I keep lobsters in an exo terra with a red heat lamp. I have a snake hide, logs, fake plants the lot in there. On the floor I have som horticultural sphagnum moss with dead leaves like a woodland floor effect. Mine are breeding like crazy and *some are as big as your thumb.* I even have at least one pure white one. I love my lobster roaches. Sadly, the beardie and chameleon don't so it looks like I have pet lobster roaches.:whistling2:
> Still I like to watch them which is nice.



So they do get fairly big then, mine are all still pretty tiny. The BD Loves adult Dubias, only thing he eats now so fort i would try with Lobsters to give him a slight variation.

It all seems to be going well so far, just waitin for the breeding to kick in.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> So they do get fairly big then, mine are all still pretty tiny. The BD Loves adult Dubias, only thing he eats now so fort i would try with Lobsters to give him a slight variation.
> 
> It all seems to be going well so far, just waitin for the breeding to kick in.



the adults dont get as big as the dubias . probably as long as your thumb but a bit slimmer


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

negri21 said:


> yea they are nice . wont take long to over run your exo though if your not feeding them off


 that won't happen as I know enough people who will be happy to take some off my hands to feed to their creatures. Nerys for example.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> So they do get fairly big then, mine are all still pretty tiny. The BD Loves adult Dubias, only thing he eats now so fort i would try with Lobsters to give him a slight variation.
> 
> It all seems to be going well so far, just waitin for the breeding to kick in.


 I have some lobsters which are as large as my thumb. I got my original starter lot off a chap on ebay. I didn't feed any of them to the lizards for the first month to allw them to breed and get the numbers up. Now I have lots of baby ones. I tend to fee medium sized ones and leave the very large ones to breed.
If you do more than the bare tub with egg cartons route, I think you'll find that you enjoy watching them as much as I do. I use the red heat lamp not only for heat but to enable me to watch them in the evening without it being too light for them.


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

nice set up , i would watch that the little ones dont escape though , i find the hide in the lid of the exo terra and can easily escape .

i eventually put black electrical tape all over the top edge to stop them getting out


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

negri21 said:


> nice set up , i would watch that the little ones dont escape though , i find the hide in the lid of the exo terra and can easily escape .
> 
> i eventually put black electrical tape all over the top edge to stop them getting out


 never had any escape yet. You could always use the black tape or smear vaseline around the top. Personally, I've done neither and haven't have any escapees.


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

fenwoman said:


>


 
theres that gorgeous wallpaper again:flrt::flrt:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ditta said:


> theres that gorgeous wallpaper again:flrt::flrt:


 I know you are really very envious but just don't like to admit it.:lol2:


----------

